# TiVo app version 4.5.0 out for iOS



## ClayKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Any guinea pigs? Think I’ll wait.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Working OK here, so far! iPhone and iPads.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Updating for swipe to delete alone.

ETA: Damn. Only works from the My Shows page. So, I can delete entire folders. That isn't very useful. It does not work on the individual episodes within that folder. I was excited about replacing six taps with a simply swipe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

supasta said:


> Updating for swipe to delete alone.
> 
> ETA: Damn. Only works from the My Shows page. So, I can delete entire folders. That isn't very useful. It does not work on the individual episodes within that folder. I was excited about replacing six taps with a simply swipe.


The individual shows page doesn't use a list view. They're tiles. So no real way for swipe to work. You can click the Edit button though and then you'll presented with a list with check boxes for each episode that you can then check to delete.


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, the new app has broken in-app streaming for me, iPhone and iPad from my Roamio with Stream device. Another iPad with old version still works fine, and TiVo online streaming still works. I’ve reset the app and devices, no luck. Way to go TiVo, again....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JayOtter said:


> Well, the new app has broken in-app streaming for me, iPhone and iPad from my Roamio with Stream device. Another iPad with old version still works fine, and TiVo online streaming still works. I've reset the app and devices, no luck. Way to go TiVo, again....


Have you tried repeating the setup process?


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Dan, yes multiple times, both devices, restarted stream, the whole bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Same on mine, my TiVo stream is in Las Vegas now on the Roamio out there. 

I just reran the streaming setup, but it wants to stream everything off Prime or Vudu and shows in home viewing is all that’s available for my recordings. I can’t even get live tv to stream from the Roamio now, it shows out of home streaming unavailable and has a box that says On TV Only.

My iPhone hasn’t updated yet. It’s still on 4.4.1 and is streaming just fine from the Las Vegas Roamio.

The problem I had when I got my first Bolt is back. It won’t set up streaming, the app sees the bolt and the TiVo stream as being at that location and won’t set up the Bolt or the stream. This Bolt is at my parents house 2 miles away.

The Bolt in my living room will stream in home on the iPad with the updated app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JayOtter said:


> Hi Dan, yes multiple times, both devices, restarted stream, the whole bit.


Tried my Roamio and it's working fine. Even without doing the setup again.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

If you are trying to stream away from home and it won’t let you, you’ll probably have to set it up while at home. You can’t set up out of home viewing while not at home.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Works fine for me after update on iPhone and iPad.

Did they nudge the volume controls a bit higher so as to not be in the way of the app switcher bar? I hope so, that always bugged me!


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

With the new app I can stream from my Roamio Plus but not my Premiere.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

supasta said:


> Updating for swipe to delete alone.
> 
> ETA: Damn. Only works from the My Shows page. So, I can delete entire folders. That isn't very useful. It does not work on the individual episodes within that folder. I was excited about replacing six taps with a simply swipe.


I see what you mean. If you have a single episode recorded (so it's not in a folder) it works. But if there's multiple episodes so you have to open a folder it doesn't. So that doesn't really make sense. Smh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I haven't received any notification of an update availability. I don't enable auto updates.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

UCLABB said:


> I haven't received any notification of an update availability. I don't enable auto updates.


No update here yet either. Currently running 4.4.1.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can go to the app store, search for TiVo and the app itself will have an update button.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

New Android version released (4.5.0-1333783 Apr 14, 2020)
*What's New*
Introducing Voice Search
Swipe to Delete for MyShows
Longer logged-in session times
Minor bug fixes and improvements


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Maybe these sudden updates are in preparation somehow for the launch of TiVo steam 4K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Would be nice if they had an AndroidTV app to go along with this. Even nicer if it could stream native without having to transcode like mobile apps.

Not holding my breath though


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Tried my Roamio and it's working fine. Even without doing the setup again.


TiVo app 4.5.0 Andriod broke STREAMING and downloading. Thought I'd try re-run setup, oops NO OPTION IN SETTINGS to run Setup. The Entire section to Streaming and download is GONE!

I get the message only play on TV.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

Spent a long time on phone with tech support last night, from in country thankfully. They are now aware and are working on the streaming/download issue some of us are facing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> TiVo app 4.5.0 Andriod broke STREAMING and downloading. Thought I'd try re-run setup, oops NO OPTION IN SETTINGS to run Setup. The Entire section to Streaming and download is GONE!
> 
> I get the message only play on TV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This usually happens when it thinks you're not on your home network. Bring up the remote control part. That usually forces it to reconnect.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> This usually happens when it thinks you're not on your home network. Bring up the remote control part. That usually forces it to reconnect.


I tried that, and still no joy ...

(Have all Android devices here)

4.5.0 broke the streaming capability for all my older Roamio OTA TiVos that use the standalone TiVo Stream. Though Bolt and Edge are fine with it.

Finally ditched 4.5.0 and put all devices back on 4.4.1 by manually reinstalling a .apk file of 4.4.1 I luckily had saved on my previous Smartphone...

Great going TiVo ...

NOT!  ....

P.S. ... And remember of course to turn off auto-updates in your Smartphone or tablet app settings. Or else 4.5.0 will come right back as I forgot to do and it already returned on the Android 10 Smartphone ....

Immediately uninstalled it, and reinstalled 4.4.1 from my copy of it ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## julieknits (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it new that the TiVo app doesn’t correctly see the available space on an iPhone? I turned on the Offload Unused Apps option in Settings as well as the keeping smaller photo sizes on the phone. According to settings iPhone Storage, I have 80 Gb free. An app like Plex sees that space as available. TiVo, on the other hand, says I have 2Gb open. I’ve filed a customer support request at the TiVo site, but I wasn’t sure if this was new to this version or a known longtime bug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

4.5 on iPhone breaks streaming, it shows "Only on TV" on the episode. Even though the app finds the Tivo Stream just fine (I re-paired just to double check)

I didn't update iPad (currently on 4.4.x) and it still works / streams.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Note re 4.5 for Android: Not sure if this was fixed in a previous version, but I just tested scheduling a new HD recording (on Comcast) when off my home network and it correctly used the HD channel. My recollection of a previous bug was the app would use a corresponding SD channel in error.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

houman said:


> 4.5 on iPhone breaks streaming, it shows "Only on TV" on the episode. Even though the app finds the Tivo Stream just fine (I re-paired just to double check)
> 
> I didn't update iPad (currently on 4.4.x) and it still works / streams.


still works on my iPhone with 4.5 for my Bolt (with built in streaming), but can't stream from my Roamio (basic model that doesn't have streaming built in).


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

pfiagra said:


> still works on my iPhone with 4.5 for my Bolt (with built in streaming), but can't stream from my Roamio (basic model that doesn't have streaming built in).


Yes I failed to provide information that it fails on my Roamio 4 tuner w/ cable card. Since this is an older model it requires the Tivo Stream box. I believe this update broke any Tivo DVR's that use the Tivo Stream.


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

That’s my scenario as well. IOS devices with a Roamio, Roamio OTA and stand-alone Stream.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Works with my Roamio Pro since streaming built in I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Same here with my Dad's setup. He has two 4 tuners Roamios with the external stream. He can't stream anymore and gets the "Only on TV" message.

I have a 6 tuner and streaming still works fine.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Streaming works find in-home on my Roamio Plus and out-of-home on my parent's Bolt.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I am working with TiVo via DM on Twitter about the issue. They do say they are working an issue similar - but didn't elaborate. Everything I'm seeing is it's related to the updated TiVo app (iOS in my case) along with the external TiVo stream.


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi kB, I spent an hour on phone with tech support trying various things from my end and theirs, the day it came out. Engineering is now aware of the issue with iOS and standalone stream. They told me they’d get back to me in a week.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

JayOtter said:


> Hi kB, I spent an hour on phone with tech support trying various things from my end and theirs, the day it came out. Engineering is now aware of the issue with iOS and standalone stream. They told me they'd get back to me in a week.


Thanks for putting in the time! Seems TiVo Twitter at least knows about your case.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> Streaming works find in-home on my Roamio Plus and out-of-home on my parent's Bolt.


So far only seems to impact standalone Stream and TiVo's without streaming built-in.

Scott


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> So far only seems to impact standalone Stream and TiVo's without streaming built-in.
> 
> Scott


Agreed ....

Therefore staying put on 4.4.1 until issue is resolved ....

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip F Kern (Apr 22, 2020)

That'll Teach me to "Update All" on my iPhone...
I was on the phone with tech support yesterday as well. It's definitely the 4.5 app. I started watching on my iPad last night remotely and I forgot to turn off auto updates, so now I'm totally screwed for any type of streaming until Tivo fixes this! I've got a Tivo Roamio 4 tuner with the external TiVo Stream device...

Way to go, Tivo! Any idea of when they may have this fixed?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Works fine between my Bolt and my iPhone. And cellular streaming works too.


----------



## Philip F Kern (Apr 22, 2020)

As was noted above, this only seems to affect Roamio's without the built in streaming.


----------



## houman (Aug 2, 2007)

I contacted Tivo on Twitter and they said they're looking to fix this issue asap.


----------



## bryanb (Oct 26, 2001)

Just noticed 4.5.1 in Google Play and looks like streaming works for me again


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

bryanb said:


> Just noticed 4.5.1 in Google Play and looks like streaming works for me again


The "What's New" for the April 23 version (4.5.1) of the Android app says "Fix for some of the TiVo Stream users not able to stream or download their recordings".


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

Hopefully the fixed iOS version is out soon, but knowing Apple it won’t be as quick.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Still not working here ... 

Same problem, Roamio OTAs cannot detect external TiVo Stream ...

And the entire S&D category missing in app settings for the Roamios as before ...

Sign ....

Back to 4.4.1 ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip F Kern (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm not going to hold my breath on the IOS update to fix streaming...


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Philip F Kern said:


> I'm not going to hold my breath on the IOS update to fix streaming...


They will. Apple is notoriously slower at approving app updates


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

iOS update is out for 4.5.1. Same release notes as Android.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

bryanb said:


> Just noticed 4.5.1 in Google Play and looks like streaming works for me again





HoTatII said:


> Still not working here ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure that you got 4.5.1 since it fixed bryanb's issue?

Scott


----------



## JayOtter (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, I’m thoroughly impressed the fix is out for iOS already. My app is fully functional again.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Are you sure that you got 4.5.1 since it fixed bryanb's issue?
> 
> Scott


Yep, 4.5.1 ...

And even tried un/reinstalling it twice on both Android 9 and 10 devices here to test and still the same problem.

No detection of the external TiVo Stream or options to setup steaming & downloading in the app settings for the two Roamio OTAs.

Bolt and Edge are fine as usual ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

See ....

At version 4.5.1 and the entire "S&D" category that should fall in between the "User Preferences" and "Help" catagories is missing in the settings.

(These particular views from the app installed on a Smartphone on Android 9. Veiwing the settings of a Roamio OTA with 1 TB internal storage and a 1 TB TiVo Expander).
















Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HoTatII said:


> Yep, 4.5.1 ...
> 
> And even tried un/reinstalling it twice on both Android 9 and 10 devices here to test and still the same problem.
> 
> ...


I just got 4.5.2 on my Android phone and What's New says "Fix for showing stream setup under settings for TiVo Stream Users".

Scott


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Yep ...

Problem finally (.and."fully") solved with release 4.5.2

Streaming & Downloading category is back on app for TiVo Roamio OTAs requiring the external stream and Roamios can detect the stream.

I actually found out later yesterday that 4.5.1 even worked (mostly), but just didn't list an S&D category in the settings for the Roamios. However if you tried to stream a show anyway on the Roamios they would play.

But the problem was everytime I noticed the S&D category missing in the settings, I never even bothered to check to see if the shows were playable or not.

I just assumed they weren't ....

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

compnurd said:


> They will. Apple is notoriously slower at approving app updates


It got a lot quicker around two years ago. It's not unusual these days for updates to be approved within two or three hours of being submitted.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tim1724 said:


> It got a lot quicker around two years ago. It's not unusual these days for updates to be approved within two or three hours of being submitted.


Indeed. My company has to submit an iOS app regularly and we've amazingly sometimes gotten approval from Apple that quickly.

However, that doesn't mean we release immediately. We have a certain cadence that we follow, for numerous internal reasons.


----------



## mike386 (Jan 17, 2009)

With both current version 4.8.1 of the iPad app and the current iPhone app, I cannot stream (in or out of home) from my Premiere XL4. I can stream fine from my Roamio Pro, but on the XL4 it shows no streaming or downloading option for shows and the streaming setup is not even in the settings (as described above). They work on my android tablet. 

Anyone else having this problem or have a fix?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mike386 said:


> With both current version 4.8.1 of the iPad app and the current iPhone app, I cannot stream (in or out of home) from my Premiere XL4. I can stream fine from my Roamio Pro, but on the XL4 it shows no streaming or downloading option for shows and the streaming setup is not even in the settings (as described above). They work on my android tablet.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem or have a fix?


Same problem trying to stream in home from a standard Roamio (The Roamio Pro still works fine). It's just broken and only shows on this TV.

I've tried everything, but it's just broken.


----------

